# شروط التوبة المقبولة لدى الله



## candy shop (30 يوليو 2008)

التوبة المقبولة لدي الله


1- انسحاق القلب وندامته علي الخطايا السابقةوتبكيت الضمير علي الشر
2-عزم ثابت علي إصلاح السيرة ونقاء السريرة " القلب = النية
3- إيمان بالمسيح المخلص ورجاء في تحننه ورحمته له
4- اعتراف شفويبالخطايا أمام الأب الروحي




* وقال الآباء في التوبة والاعتراف

+ الاعتراف هو استبدال شهوه بشهوة أخرى من شهوه محبه العالم إلى شهوه محبه المسيح ،ومحبه الفضيلة ، ومحبه خلاص النفوس





+ الاعتراف ليس مجرد حزن علي الخطية أوندامة أو عمليه تهدئه للضمير ، أو التنفيس عن مشاكل مكبوتة ، أو مجرد تذكر للخطاياوإحصاء لها ، لكنها رغبه أكيده في عشره الله وكراهية تامة للخطية ( وليس مجرد تركهاومحبه الله )


+ التوبة اقتناع قلبي بالخطأ وان أدين نفسي واحكم عليها




+ إن التوبة في اليونانية والقبطية " مطانيه " وتعني حرفيا تغيير فكر القلب وتغييراتجاه الحياة (من اليسار لليمين ) من الشر للخير ، ويصير الإنسان جديدا في كل شيء (2كو 17:5


+ التوبة هي باب معرفه يسوع وبها نلتمس الحياة معه ونتذوقحلاوتها




+ التوبة ليست مجرد حزن ، وإنما يلازمها الفرح والسلام القلبي



+ التوبة عدم اليأس ، وعدم الإحساس بنير الخطايا وعبئها الثقيل ، بل الشعور بان اللهيحملها كلها ، ويغسل الخاطئ فيبيض أكثر من الثلج (مز 50


+ سر التوبةوالاعتراف إشعال الروح القدس فينا ، ليكشف الرب عن حبه . فالاعتراف تلاقي مع الربفي حبه ، وتجاوب النفس مع عمله الخلاصي




+ التوبة تحتاج إلى أتضاع القلب . فالذييدافع باستمرار عن أخطائه ، ويبرر تصرفاته وأقواله هو إنسان غير تائب ويمنعهكبرياؤه عن التوبة



+ التوبة هي شعور بعمل النعمة في الإنسان ، فتتغير أفكارهومعاييره وسلوكياته

منقول


اذكرونى في صلواتكم​


----------



## mariny g a (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شروط التوبة المقبولة لدى الله*

الللللللللله موضوعك جميل اوى انا اد ايه نفسى اروح اعترف وياريت ربى ومخلصى يتقبل توبتى واللى يتوب وتكون توبه غير صادقه يقويه ويجعله صادق ويجعل لنا مكان فى الفردوس امييييييييييييييييين


----------



## candy shop (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شروط التوبة المقبولة لدى الله*



mariny g a قال:


> الللللللللله موضوعك جميل اوى انا اد ايه نفسى اروح اعترف وياريت ربى ومخلصى يتقبل توبتى واللى يتوب وتكون توبه غير صادقه يقويه ويجعله صادق ويجعل لنا مكان فى الفردوس امييييييييييييييييين



امين 

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ziad14d (31 يوليو 2008)

يارب اغفرلي انا الخاطي


----------



## amjad-ri (31 يوليو 2008)

شكرا يا  كاندي

بالفعل  الواحد عندما يعترف  بيحس هم و انشال عنو

شكرا  ​


----------



## mero_engel (2 أغسطس 2008)

*اكثر من رائع يا كاندي زي ما ديما اتعودنا في مواضيعك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## candy shop (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: شروط التوبة المقبولة لدى الله*



ziad14d قال:


> يارب اغفرلي انا الخاطي



شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## the servant (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شروط التوبة المقبولة لدى الله*

ما عظمك ايتها التوبة لقد حررت الكثيرين وهم بين اسنان عدو كل خير وما اعظمك وانت منغمسة في دموع التوبة لكي قوة اقوي من جيوش العظماء في التحرير,

مشكورة استاذتنا علي الموضوع الرائع


----------



## candy shop (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: شروط التوبة المقبولة لدى الله*



amjad-ri قال:


> شكرا يا  كاندي
> 
> بالفعل  الواحد عندما يعترف  بيحس هم و انشال عنو
> 
> شكرا  ​



صح يا امجد كلامك سليم

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: شروط التوبة المقبولة لدى الله*



mero_engel قال:


> *اكثر من رائع يا كاندي زي ما ديما اتعودنا في مواضيعك*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك*​



ميرسى اوى يا ميرو يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شروط التوبة المقبولة لدى الله*



the servant قال:


> ما عظمك ايتها التوبة لقد حررت الكثيرين وهم بين اسنان عدو كل خير وما اعظمك وانت منغمسة في دموع التوبة لكي قوة اقوي من جيوش العظماء في التحرير,
> 
> مشكورة استاذتنا علي الموضوع الرائع



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## kerol (4 ديسمبر 2012)

ايه العمل لو بتيجى على ذهنى افكار وحشة وشتائم على قديسين
هل الخطايا دى اتحاسب انى انا اللى عملتها ولا الشيطان هو اللى حطها على ذهنى  
وايه الحل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ياريت يكون فيه اب كاهن يرد عليا بسرعة ...............ارجوووووووووووووووووووكم


----------



## kerol (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب حررنى وارحمنى*


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2012)

kerol قال:


> ايه العمل لو بتيجى على ذهنى افكار وحشة وشتائم على قديسين
> هل الخطايا دى اتحاسب انى انا اللى عملتها ولا الشيطان هو اللى حطها على ذهنى
> وايه الحل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...




هو انت مش بتعترف 

روح اعترف وقول لابونا 

واتناول كتير وصلى 

ربنا يبعد عنك الافكار الوحشه 
​


----------



## kerol (4 ديسمبر 2012)

باعترف 
وباتناول
ومع ذلك بتيجى على ذهنى شتايم افظع من كدة

نفسى ربنا يقبل توبتى

اللى نفسى اعرفه الخطايا دى بتتحسب قدام ربنا انى انا اللى بعملها

ولا الشيطان هو اللى بيحطها فى افكارى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وفيه حروب تانية صلوووووووووووووووووووو   لاجلى لكى يرفعها الرب عنى

ياريت النهاردة كلكم تصلو من اجلى عشان ربنا يرحمنى ويسامحنى ويتوبنى


----------



## kerol (4 ديسمبر 2012)

صلو من اجلى عشان ربنا يصفح عنى

بليييييييييييييييييييييييز


----------



## kerol (4 ديسمبر 2012)

وكيف نعرف ان الصلوات والطلبات قد قبلت امام الله


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2012)

kerol قال:


> باعترف
> وباتناول
> ومع ذلك بتيجى على ذهنى شتايم افظع من كدة
> 
> ...



بص انت لازم تقاوم الشيطان 

اقرا مزامير كتير 

عارف بيقولك احفظ المزامير تحفظك

وصلى بايمان  صدقنى كل الافكار الشريره هتروح من ذهنك

جرب كام يوم عارف سجل المزامير على جهازك وشغلها دايما صدقنى هتفرق معاك كتير اوى 

جرب كام يوم وقولى على النتيجه وانا واثقه ان ربنا هيتدخل واطلب منه يسامحك وتوب بجد

وحياتك هتتغير 

ابقى طمنى وهصلى من اجلك

ربنا معاك وينور طريقك ويرشدك للصالح
​


----------



## kerol (4 ديسمبر 2012)

اشكرك جدااااااااااااااااا ربنا يخليكى    وميرسى جدا لى الاهتمام ياريت النهاردة كووووووووووولكم تصلولى   بجد  فى اشد الاحتياج لصلاتكم

كان عندى سؤال:
هل فيه مزامير معينة ترشحيهالى عشان اقراها؟؟؟يا ريت تقوليلى لو تعرفى

اشكركم بشدة من اجل اهتمامكم


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*موضوع رااائع   جدا
شكرااا
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2012)

kerol قال:


> اشكرك جدااااااااااااااااا ربنا يخليكى    وميرسى جدا لى الاهتمام ياريت النهاردة كووووووووووولكم تصلولى   بجد  فى اشد الاحتياج لصلاتكم
> 
> كان عندى سؤال:
> هل فيه مزامير معينة ترشحيهالى عشان اقراها؟؟؟يا ريت تقوليلى لو تعرفى
> ...



ياريت تسجلهم وتسمعهم كل يوم 

ابقى طمنى 

ربنا معاك 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21366
​


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع رااائع   جدا
> شكرااا
> الرب يباركك*​



شكرا لتشجيعك اخى النهيسى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
​


----------



## legend 2012 (4 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على الموضوع 

بس بالنسبة للنقطة 

4- اعتراف شفويبالخطايا أمام الأب الروحي

انا ولا عمري اعترفت امام الاب الروحي ,, ومش مقتنع بهالنقطة !!


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2012)

legend 2012 قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع
> 
> بس بالنسبة للنقطة
> 
> ...



الاب الروحى بيمثل المسيح على الارض 

وهو اللى بيدلك حل وبيصليلك

جرب ومش هتندم وهشوف عمل ربنا 
​


----------

